# Recov Bipeptides Results - Snakebulge



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok guys and girls.

Just a thread to let you know how i get on taking the Recov Bipeptides, if i see any differences, what results i get etc.

Started these yesterday - Monday 18th October 2010.

Am just getting over the dreaded 'BUG' that's been going about, similair to a cold but worse, although feel much better today than i have done in weeks. Felt sick as a dog first thing, which isn't part of the bug i caught, but within 20 mins of taking my first 2 tablets, the sickness had gone. Whether this was just coincidence or an effect of the tablets i'm not sure.

Trained last night, took 4 tablets 20 mins before workout and 4 tablets approx 10 mins after. Last 2 tablets of the day were taken before bed.

2 tablets taken this morning first thing and then 2 tablets about 11am.

Normally i would be experiencing mild DOMs by now from last nights training but so far, nothing. Again, not sure if this is due to the supps or just not hit me yet. Will update tomorrow on the DOMs. Two tablets to take around 4pm and then 2 before bed.

No other experiences/effects thus far.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Dosage took as per above yesterday.

Only thing i can really pick up on at this moment in time is no DOMS from the training session on Monday. Could understand this if i did a light, sh!t session but i didn't. :confused1:

Am thinking this must be to do with the supplement. 

Will see how i go after tonights workout and see how DOMS effects me then and update tomorrow.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Everybody else's bug seems to have lasted for well over a week so for it to be completely cleared up by today is a big bonus!! :thumb:

Am now wondering if this has something to do with taking the recov bipeptides as don't feel in the slightest bit poorly now at all!?!

Didn't manage to train yesterday but will be there tonight instead.

No DOMs experienced at all from Mondays session and i'd have suffered terribly before - would even feel something if i just did a light session.

Full of energy today and raring to go for the training session this evening. 

No other experiences/effects felt.


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

just to clarify - is that 8 tabs on non training days and 12 on training days, its a bit unclear.

thanks and subbed


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

JBWILSON said:


> just to clarify - is that 8 tabs on non training days and 12 on training days, its a bit unclear.


Yes mate, sorry!

8 on non-training days spread out equally through the day.

12 on training days, 2 first thing, 2 last thing with 4 before training and 4 straight after.

Am replacing lost calories from cutting out shakes with extra food. Not had any side effects but increase in immunity (I believe due to how quick i've shaken the dreaded bug going around) and even when really ill, managed to still workout as didn't lose energy. :thumb:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Nothing new to report apart from..................

Realised this morning that when i woke up, i wasn't like a zombie. Usual practice after waking is at least 2 coffees and brekky before i feel anything like human. Last 3 days, i've woken up and been 'with it' straight away. Asked my other half about this and she says she's noticed that since tuesday, i've fallen to sleep straight away instead of keeping her awake wanting to chat for a few hours cos i've not been particularly sleepy, or tossing and turning for a few hours! :whistling:

So seems like i'm sleeping better and waking better! :thumb:

Could this be down to the supps? Dunno! Only way i could find this out is by having a week off them and see how i go. Will do this when they run out and report back. It's also not due to the fact that i've been getting more sleep, more rest or anything. Everything else in my life has stayed pretty stable and unchanged!?!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Yes sleep and waking is much improved isnt it! I found the same. If nothing else, most everyones quality of sleep will improve.

SD


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah mate - that was a factor that i didn't even consider until this morning and didn't notice it at all!

The DOMs, or lack of, is the main beneficial factor for me at present. Working my a$$ off in the gym, i'm by no means strong but give it my everything, but DOMs very very minimal, almost non-existent.


----------



## Tacoral AG (Aug 12, 2010)

So we have another fan.

Yes the sleep is down to it.

As far as the dosage on rest days. As happy as we are with the sales you could tune it down a bit 6 is enough I would say.

How about the concentration level and drive in the second part of the workout?


----------



## Tacoral AG (Aug 12, 2010)

We just opened a facebook page. Become our friend at http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001743511015&v=wall


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Sleeping and waking so much better than i have done for months. 

Focused throughout the workouts with more determination in the second part i would say than before. 

Slight DOMs on the arms yesterday but no where else. Arms are my weakest muscles so the DOMs could definitely be expected there although no where near as severe as usual.

I'm definitely liking this supplement. :thumb:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Still taking these although running low - only a few days worth left.

I've dropped the non-training days to 6 tablets per day as suggested too. Still sleeping good, DOMS is definitely down and recovery is so much better than before taking the supp.

Am definitely impressed and am thinking of buying the propack although the thought of the powder sticking to the gums, teeth and roof of the mouth makes me wanna heave! Ha! :laugh: I'll give it a go though and see what happens.


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

I just got my propack and its minging lol. Powder into the mouth and then rinse with water doesn't work as it just cakes it everywhere andi had to fight off the gag reflex. i tried the other 15g mixed to a paste in water then milk poured on top - much better if you're not lactose intolerant.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

JBWILSON said:


> I just got my propack and its minging lol. Powder into the mouth and then rinse with water doesn't work as it just cakes it everywhere andi had to fight off the gag reflex. i tried the other 15g mixed to a paste in water then milk poured on top - much better if you're not lactose intolerant.


Excellent. Cheers mate. Will be doing the water and milk then! :laugh:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

So, is the better sleep due to the L-Tryptophan in it?

Can you get these in the States?


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

hacks, try this site for the info http://www.recovbipeptides.com/


----------



## Tacoral AG (Aug 12, 2010)

hackskii said:


> So, is the better sleep due to the L-Tryptophan in it?
> 
> Can you get these in the States?


Sure Just order them


----------

